

Which charity offers a donate button that I can easily integrate into my app? - clesenne

I've developed an open-source Android app for local and cloud file encryption (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=csh.cryptonite). I've been asked many times to integrate a donate button into this app to support further development. There are various reasons why I don't want to do this (most of them selfish paradoxically) and would rather prefer to integrate a button to donate to a charity instead. That's why I'm looking for a secular charity that offers a simple way to integrate a donation button into my Android app. The donation amount that comes from app users should be trackable, and I'd also like to thank donators if they're OK with it. My preferred charity is Plan International (http://plan-international.org) but unfortunately they haven't replied to my inquiries. Any other suggestions?
======
cjbenedikt
I have too little knowledge about details but have you looked at contrib.io?
Maybe you can use it for your idea. Alternatively you can post your question
on www.impact4change.com You may be able to reach out to the odd
charity/foundation that way

------
cjbenedikt
This is one I found....a music-theater project for immigrant kids in
Germany...have a look <http://www.culture4change.de/helfen/online-spenden/>

~~~
clesenne
Thanks for your helpful comments. I will look into this.

~~~
cjbenedikt
Here is another one from the UK. Have a look <http://facingtheworld.net/get-
involved/donate/>

